# Scissors



## Salamander (6/2/16)

Hi Guys, what scissors do you use for cutting wicks? I have bought several including a pair of expensive German nurse's scissors and they all battle to cut at the front of the scissors.


----------



## wazarmoto (6/2/16)

Using the ones in the coil master v3 kit. Really like em.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yagya (6/2/16)

I have been using the wife little chrome 1 that comes with those pedicure sets..perfect size and very sharp.
I'm sure you can pick it up at any dischem.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (6/2/16)

This is all I use. Cuts perfectly all the time. Even thick wick.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005744/1444508-precision-stainless-steel-thrum-scissors

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shaunnadan (6/2/16)

The absolute best thing is a pair of mini shears

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/16)

I use Tweezerman Moustache scissors from Dischem... expensive but best scissors ever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n00b13 (6/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 45108
> 
> 
> The absolute best thing is a pair of mini shears


I bought myself 2 of these (one for vaping and one for fishing)
You can get threat west pack for R16 if I recall correctly. 
Also available at fabric shops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (6/2/16)

These are the best wick trimmers I can find in Swaziland. Please excuse any typos, I am missing a couple of fingers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 14


----------



## cam (6/2/16)

I am a flyfisherman, fly tyer... scissors i have aplenty. If you really want to treat yourself pop into a good fly fishing tackle dealer and get yourself a pair of tungsten carbide micro points... a local brand grip does them at a price that although steep, is not mortgage worthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/2/16)

I use these, have had them for a few years and they work great on material etc, one blade is finely serrated and that helps plenty. They're used by scrapbookers.


Edit: They're not very small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/2/16)

Ofla scissors. Thats all.
If you want any pair of scissors to cut better, cut a bit of fine grit sandpaper a few times. Scissors should have a very fine serration on the cutting edge to help grip whatever material you are cutting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/16)

Salamander said:


> Hi Guys, what scissors do you use for cutting wicks? I have bought several including a pair of expensive German nurse's scissors and they all battle to cut at the front of the scissors.



Hi @Salamander 

I have been having much joy from these simple R7.95 scissors from Dischem. (Branded as Dischem). 




Got them a while back and after a few weeks I was so impressed I bought two more! Still on the first one and it's still going nicely. Cuts well. Strange for such a cheap instrument. The blades are very close together when they start cutting so I think that's why it works well. 

If they go blunt I will just start using the second one. 

I also like that they are not too big or too small.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/16)

The little green plastic handled Dischem scissors are also pretty good and they also cost less than R10.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (6/2/16)

kitchen scissors


----------



## blujeenz (6/2/16)

A good swing can usually do the cotton in one go, gotta watch the fingers though.






http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-449#post-293376

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wyvern (7/2/16)

I just use normal nail scissors from clicks


----------



## BumbleBee (7/2/16)

I picked these up at a local fabric shop, they're super sharp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (7/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (7/2/16)

for trimming the Scottish Roll Wick

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Salamander (7/2/16)

Thanks Guys, looks like the mini shears are the winner. Now if only one of our dealers would stock them ....... I like Cam''s tungsten carbide micro points, but there isn't a fishing shop within 250Km of here! I will check the local sewing emporium on Monday - the micro shears are also used for embroidery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (7/2/16)

i was unfortunately born like this:




So i don't have problems cutting things - peeing is difficult, cutting is ez.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/2/16)

zadiac said:


> This is all I use. Cuts perfectly all the time. Even thick wick.
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005744/1444508-precision-stainless-steel-thrum-scissors



+1 these are amazing! Nice and compact and light too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (7/2/16)

Alex said:


> for trimming the Scottish Roll Wick


 I would so buy this if I found it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (7/2/16)

Guys, I posted this quite a few months ago, it's really interesting.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/begin-japanology-scissors.t14620/

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/2/16)

Salamander said:


> Thanks Guys, looks like the mini shears are the winner. Now if only one of our dealers would stock them ....... I like Cam''s tungsten carbide micro points, but there isn't a fishing shop within 250Km of here! I will check the local sewing emporium on Monday - the micro shears are also used for embroidery.


Buy online

http://www.sharpedge.co.za/grooming/scissors


----------



## Salamander (7/2/16)

Hi Warmachine. The Bexfield thread clippers look like just the job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/2/16)

Salamander said:


> Hi Warmachine. The Bexfield thread clippers look like just the job.


I always try get the best tools I can afford for hobbies I like. Also with something like vaping, which I do every waking hour of the day, I don't want annoying bits and bops, that don't work so well


----------



## KB_314 (7/2/16)

After 3 or 4 cheapies, I went looking and eventually got mine from a sewing shop at Canal Walk - a German brand called Solingen, Tailor Range, Small cotton-cutting scissors. A bit pricey but I don't plan on ever buying another pair so well worth it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salamander (8/2/16)

I have found some scissors (actually my wife did) at a sewing shop in Scottburgh. Around R7.50. They look like the Japanese ones - all 1 piece of metal. Can't wait for her to send them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

